# Organic Raspberry Preserves with NO PECTIN!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok after making the Royal Red Currant Jelly with no pectin, I could not help it. I went out and got Raspberries picked and did a small batch of Raspberry Preserves with NO PECTIN. It worked great!

Why would anyone use it when you can do this? It is actually easier to go without it! I didn't know before I tried it myself. I was taught to use pectin, Grandma always did. Now I wonder why? It is not easier, it adds an extra step and it can fail.... I have made now two batches of two different kinds and the gelling could not have gone smoother!

Well what did they do before pectin? They found out that there are berries out there that have a high pectin content! Pectin, at least the natural kind, is derived from apples!

First pick all the Raspberries you can, make sure there are some of them not completely ripe as they contain high pectin. Measure them out for a small batch to be sure they work for you. I started with just three cups but feel comfortable suggesting you start with four cups of Raspberries and not more. I read that large batches are much easier to have fail. Small batches are much easier to have control during the gel. If you cook too long, the gel will fail. But then, if that happens you label them Raspberry Syrup and no one will know the difference except they think you have gone to gourmet syrup making...LOL I did this once years ago when a pectin recipe for Blackberry jelly failed....The family still talks about that wonderful syrup I made, this year I am supposed to make it on purpose.

After you wash them if you need to, measure them out by the cup, you will need to add a cup of Sugar or Honey in equal ratio later...but not at first! Put a few spoons in your fridge to get cold and get your jars, rings and lids ready. Place the canner with water on as this goes fast!

I brought 3 cups of berries on the stove on medium heat in a bigger pan up to boiling gently, they can double in volume as they juice up, add the sugar or honey all at once. Stir in quickly and make sure you are at a gentle boil for five more minutes, take it off the heat but leave it on the stove. Take a cold spoon with a little on it and put that in the fridge, check it in a few minutes, if it is gelling you are done! If it is not, bring back up to boiling which will be fast as it stays hot, cook a few more minutes, take a spoon and try this test again.

Just ladle into your prepared hot jars, place on the lids and rings, process for 10 minutes. You will see this set up only when it has completely cooled so no worries!

I was able to get mine to set right at the five minute boil mark! That was a very fast and easy preserve to make! I also used Organic Raw Sugar as my Raspberries are organic. It is beautiful and tastes delicious! My family was so impressed and the cost was only that of the Sugar! I have been given lids, jars and rings in the past..getting low now but I was so happy with this latest batch~ 

I will need to make another few batches to fill up the space I need of that variety. Then I will be making the Blackberry Preserve with No Pectin next! I will post that recipe once I know first hand it works too. This is exciting for me to be able to pass this kind of little trick on. Sometimes out here I don't have something. That is why I tried a no pectin recipe in the first place, I didn't have Pectin out here!

I promised to post pics on these two recipes in the next few days.  Busy picking again tomorrow evening and will be off the island all day.


----------



## mamakatinmd (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this! I did not know you didn't need pectin for certain fruits. What a money saver. I will be trying this too. The raspberries are just getting ripe here.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamakatinmd said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I did not know you didn't need pectin for certain fruits. What a money saver. I will be trying this too. The raspberries are just getting ripe here.


That is just what I thought! It does save a little money and why not? The product is no different and the funny part....the kinds you can make without pectin are my family's favorites! I won't even have to buy it now! I read that this was the way it was made before pectin was available. I wonder why my penny pinching Grandma who was so very frugal didn't do this? She sure had some great money saving tips but she bought that pectin faithfully.

Enjoy those Raspberries, ours are on their way out! Now I want to bring on the garlic next! Mine are weeks away!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Thumbs up! Thank you!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i just made some raspberry preserves this way last week..very good. Balls, blue book for preserving has the instructions, i like the cold spoon idea, thanks for the info.....pat


----------



## maters (May 25, 2011)

Last year, when making blackberry jam, I realized I only had half the pectin I needed. So, I used it and grated an Arkansas Black apple, skin included, and added it instead. It was some of the best blackberry jam I've ever had or made. I will do it again.

If I forget to put my spoons in the freezer, I use the metal ends of frozen juice concentrate that I usually have in my freezer instead. I've also read that you can put a plate in the freezer.

Also, recently while reading a novel, the main character described making pear marmalade. She cooked pear slices in simple syrup and heated and cooled them several times until the pears were translucent. I have no idea if this is a legitimate recipe, but it sounded plausible and a friend just gave me some pears. I'm going to try it.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

if you have a thermometer and are at sea level, the batch will jell at 219F

(seeing blackberries in my sleep....)


----------

